# Russian made .45 ammo in a 1911



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has any one used/fired Russian made .45 ammo in a 1911


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've shot some Wolf ammo in 1911s in the past, never had any issues function wise but it wasn't the most accurate from a rest.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've heard a lot of bad about Wolf, but I've put a couple of hundred rounds of their 9mm through my Glock and I haven't had any problems. I'm inclined to think there is a lot of myth and rumor out there.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wolf gums up my 1911's quicker than most. I got a good deal on 500 a couple of years ago and am trying to get rid of it. Problem is, I think it's tough to break in a new gun with the stuff. My Kimber Pro Eclipse 2 still doesn't like it after 700 rounds but fires everything else just great. No more Wolf or any steel for me. 

I went from grease to oil on slides and that seemed to help a little.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was looking at TULA 45 ACP 230gr. FMJ ammo

I can get it at a cheap price and use it for training/practice in my 1911 & Glock 30


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

T-55A5 said:


> I was looking at TULA 45 ACP 230gr. FMJ ammo
> 
> I can get it at a cheap price and use it for training/practice in my 1911 & Glock 30


What kind of 1911? Some 1911 extractors may not be as forgiving with the steel casings.

As for Wolf being dirty, I've found it to be no more dirty than Winchester White Box ammo. For the most part I prefer Remington UMC ammunition, I don't know why buy I always seem to turn in better scores with it than other alternatives and have no problem finding it at decent prices, granted it's not as low as the Russian stuff, but I find that it performs better in my firearms.

T-55A5, buy some small batches, test to your liking including a benchrest test for accuracy with some other ammunition and come to your own conclusion. It may suit your needs it may not but there's only one way to know for sure.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> What kind of 1911? Some 1911 extractors may not be as forgiving with the steel casings.


I have a PARA 1911 GI Expert


----------



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

From what I've been told the steel casings are dipped to keep them from rusting over time and when heated during firing, it has been found to leave residue on barrels and has been linked to extraction problems because of that. If you're shooting through an AK, I would say fine. But when shooting through a nice 1911 I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought 500 rds of it once, it was a great price. I don't think the specs are tightly adhered to. Some of the casings seemed to be noticibly different sizes. The casings left a metallic residue behind that gumed up my magazines and caused feeding problems (the only problems I've ever had with the XD with 3,000+ rds through it). And in my opinion, the XD mags and feeding are less prone for feed issues than my springer loaded 1911. Bottom line is I was able to sucessfully shoot nearly all of it, though I had to clean my magazines a lot. I've never bought any more of it since and I wouldn't shoot it in my 1911 (it's my favorite/best shooting semi auto). CCI makes pretty cheap aluminum case .45 ACP ammo that I've never had any issues with.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

i've used tula ammo in my 1911, sr9c, and m&p15 in all three there seemed to be significantly more residue left by the ammo


----------

